# i've heard 2-4",4-9",5-10" 4-8",6-10" for tuesday???



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

that's the forecasts i've heard today. why don't they just say 1-10" ? ha-ha oh we can do is be ready and hope it's not a bust. i've only had 4-5 plowable events this year, have salted a little more than that but that's it. thank god i have another business to concentrate on when it's not snowing. i learned not to rely on the snow, it's only an added bonus when it snows. later, pete


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn, I thought this was an auction. LOL


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

well if it was, the 2-4" was the highest bidder. we got 4" and rain the rest of the day. got 2 plows in and 1 salt. better than nothing. later, pete


----------

